# Bye, Epic...



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Epic isn't my fish, he's another person's fish (that I knew and loved to be with) and I found out he died today while helping the owner. here's what happened:

*I knock at the door of the owner's house and enter.*

Me thinking: this is pretty, but I wonder where little Epic is...

*I look around for Epic. I can't find him and I go up to the owner*

Me: where's Epic? in the other rooms or something?

Owner: He died. I just found him dead one day.

Me thinking: I can't believe it! He was younger than Equinox!

*I look in the other rooms, realizing Epic really has died*

and then I came down and made this thread. I tried my best to save him, but sickness and ammonia might have been too much for him. S.I.P., Epic.

I dedicate this song to Epic (cause I love this song and I thought it was fitting) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwjPpMqfGW0


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Hey there,

I am so sorry to hear about poor Epic..... just because he was not your fish does not mean that you can't get attached to him. I am sure you did your best to help him and his owner.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

veggiegirl said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about poor Epic..... just because he was not your fish does not mean that you can't get attached to him. I am sure you did your best to help him and his owner.


last time I saw him, he was very sick. he might've died from fin rot...


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

What? It's nearly like no one cares. *eyes fill up with tears*


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

EPIC!!!! I thought you were strong enough to pull through. I'm SO SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I shall put his name in my sig!


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

only 1 page of tribute? it's like no one cares!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Sip epic! I care.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

*!*



MattsBettas said:


> Sip epic! I care.


Thank you. I noticed you're also in Canada. CANADIANS FOR THE WIN!!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey...I live in USA. And I also do care. See, I put him in my sig!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I was a little confused when you mentioned Epic in another thread - I'm real sorry he died. But I bet he smiles down on you from under the great rainbow bridge =)


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

i have a small pic of him... he's really stressed in the pic...


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I care too. Swim in peace, Epic.


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, guys


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Where's the pic?


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't get it guys sorry


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

It's OK.


----------

